# New in area.



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

Recently retired and moved to West Pensacola. Looking for someone with a boat who fishes off shore to share expenses and learn how to fish off shore.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

*Fishing*

Hi,

We fish out of Orange Beach offshore and are often looking for another fisherman we go mostly during the week and during nice weather havn't been out much this year due to spill, we share all expenses and nobody goes home until boat and fish are cleaned, we are and older group but fish pretty hard and try to have fun at the same time, if interested drop me a line.

Bruce


----------



## cyd (Mar 24, 2008)

ebbtide said:


> Hi,
> 
> We fish out of Orange Beach offshore and are often looking for another fisherman we go mostly during the week and during nice weather havn't been out much this year due to spill, we share all expenses and nobody goes home until boat and fish are cleaned, we are and older group but fish pretty hard and try to have fun at the same time, if interested drop me a line.
> 
> Bruce


Bruce, I would be intersted in going out with your group. I will have to learn how to fish off shore. I have a Senator 114 H and a Senator 330GT. Are these OK for the type of fishing that you do? As I mentioned, I live off of Bauer Road on Perdido Bay so Orange Beach would be good for me.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

I can be reached at 251 269 9694 and we can meet somewhere maybe at Hub Stacys do you know where it is . Your 114H is fine for what we do I do not know anything about your other reel though. Hope to hear from you.

Bruce


----------

